# Grand Opening



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I will be opening the fishhouse to the public on Sunday April, 22, 2007.

We are also planning a cookout and are expecting fish folks from all over the east coast to be attending.



We will have tanks set up for you to bring fish/plants and sell/trade as well.

More info as it gets closer to time.

Dino


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I am so there my friend! For us folks from out of town (wink, wink), can it possibly be a weekend thing with stuff happening Friday night and Saturday?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I am so there!


----------



## SM_Levin (Oct 25, 2005)

*Labeotropheus trewavasae*

Hello Dino, I think you brought the Labeotropheus trewavasae
to the AAAA meeting auction in Jan. I am interested in 10 to 12 if you have any more. You can PM back if you still have some for sale. 
Thx Steve
seven seven zero-four six five- six zero zero seven


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2007)

where is the meeting you guys talked about?
 can i come.? iam a new member. 
can you give me the address where we will meet on that day.?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Lavender,
I think you just missed the AAAA auction, but the next meeting is in April. Dino's Fishhouse is another event, and I hope you will be there. I am coming up for it from Tallahassee, and am looking so forward to being there. You will have a great time! Here's the link for the Atlanta Club. It's a great bunch of folks, and you will enjoy the fellowship, along with learning a thing or two! 

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2007)

So the next meeting will be at 
Location:
Bunten Road Park
3180 Bunten Road
Duluth, GA 30096

. Is it rite? But i what saw on the web that is the next meeting will be on Thursday, April 5 2007 
There are 2 locations on the website. Which one will be chosen for the next event on Sunday April 22?
Another location is: 

Athens Pizza House
1341 Clairmont Rd, 
Decatur, GA 30033




Gunnie said:


> Lavender,
> I think you just missed the AAAA auction, but the next meeting is in April. Dino's Fishhouse is another event, and I hope you will be there. I am coming up for it from Tallahassee, and am looking so forward to being there. You will have a great time! Here's the link for the Atlanta Club. It's a great bunch of folks, and you will enjoy the fellowship, along with learning a thing or two!
> 
> http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

The next club meeting will be at Athens Piza on April 5th.

The fishhouse grand opening will be here in Tennessee on April 22.

Dino


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2007)

can you guys give me the address where we will meet on April 22 2007?
where in Tennessee?


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

It is in Englewood, Tennessee.
About half way between Knoxville and Chattanooga.

Dino


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2007)

dinosfishhouse ,do you have the address?... Bcuz i just got my driver license, so I need to look it up on www.mapquest.com bfore starting the trip.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Englewood, Tn 
37329


----------



## lavender (Mar 4, 2007)

uhm... okay ... This meeting is not in Georgia anyway. Sorry I can't come. i had looked it up on the mapques.com, it is 156.9 miles away. lols


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't understand exactly what you are saying lavander, but dinosfishhouse is a very active member of the atlanta aquarium association. He drives down to every meeting weather permitting, and he has been building this fishhouse for a a while now, and there are many members that would like to see it. Hence he has invited people up to his place. Now unfortunately some people like me are unable to get up there, but there are obviously members who will be going up to see it. Hence the invite.

Anyways dino I would greatly appreciate it if you could post some pictures some newer pictures, you have what ~140 tanks in there now? How in the world do you stay on top of keeping those things clean?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Woohoo! Count me in!


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

It takes me and my best friend working about 30 hours a week to keep everything going.
I also have a decent collect of orchids and cacti in there as well as the fish tanks, which also takes up time.

Dino


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Id love to see some pics of this! especially since I would never be able to see it in person. :razz:


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

30 hours, wow, and here I think I have a hard time giving up close to a day on tank cleaning. (I only have what 6 tanks...) As for the plants, yah I know what they all can take to keep going strong too. (I worked at a garden place up in Sitka Alaska for a summer with a friend.)


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

For anyone interested in making it a long weekend trip, might I suggest the Best Western in Sweetwater, TN which about 15 minutes from Dino's fishhouse. It's just down the street from a huge indoor and outdoor flea market, and there's a great antique shop downtown. It's also easily accessible to I-75, and right now the AAA rate is $62.10 per night. The rooms have free high speed internet, refrigerators, microwaves, and a hot breakfast is also included. We will be coming up Friday, and leaving Monday morning. Can't wait! 

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...yCode=43139&group=false&disablenav=false#null


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

What kinds of fish do you have stocked right now Dino? I might have to make a little drive.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, I'm bringing up some beautiful green guppy grass if anyone attending would like some. What's everyone else bringing?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I would love to pick up some (1-3) small discus.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

K House said:


> I would love to pick up some (1-3) small discus.



Dino,
Is that discus breeder still around that lived up in one of the mountains?


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Bill?

I have emailed him about the opening, but have not gotten a response.

I wil try again, Bill has EXCELLENT discus.

Dino


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2006)

There will be plenty of Bristlenose there 
Carol


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Only 9 days away folks! Dino, is the rat gonna be there?


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

The rat is MIA.
I have not seen or heard from him in almost 2 months.


----------



## Apisto Jim (Mar 20, 2007)

Will directions and times be posted, or ?


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Address is in your pm's.

Dino


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Pm system is not working.
109 county road 565
Englewood, tn 37329


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2006)

The fishhouse grand opening was great. More food than you could shake a stick at ( I don't want to see any food for a week  ) . Nice crowd, lots of fish and plants. 
We missed you guys 
Carol


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

We had 36 folks show.

I hope you had a good time, Jim, thanks for making the trip.
I am planning the next fish getogether for early October.


----------

